# kayaks for sale



## jdleclerc (Jun 13, 2005)

I have two kayaks that I would like to sell.  Is this the correct forum for this?  Anyone interested?  Judy


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, you're in the right spot.  Welcome and good luck selling your items!


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 14, 2005)

Welcome!

Where are you located and what kayaks are they? 
I have a friend who recently was showing some interest in buying a kayak.

Doug


----------



## jdleclerc (Jun 14, 2005)

My kayaks are in Nashua, nh.  I have a 15 1/2 foot Wilderness system, Alto, yellow, and a 12 1/2 foot Perception, Acadia, green. The yellow I am asking $400, with skirt, life vest and paddle. The Acadia I am asking 300$, with skirt, but no paddle. Please let me know what you think.  Judy


----------



## astros610 (Jun 26, 2005)

*kayak*



			
				jdleclerc said:
			
		

> My kayaks are in Nashua, nh.  I have a 15 1/2 foot Wilderness system, Alto, yellow, and a 12 1/2 foot Perception, Acadia, green. The yellow I am asking $400, with skirt, life vest and paddle. The Acadia I am asking 300$, with skirt, but no paddle. Please let me know what you think.  Judy



Hi Judy - have you sold the Acadia? I am very interested in Southern Vermont... Anne


----------



## Rushski (Jun 27, 2005)

Would be interested if I didn't already have two that won't be used this Summer.  

Excellent deal otherwise and close to home.  That's a steal, actually.


----------



## cathyryan (Jul 6, 2005)

*rudders?*

Do either of the kayaks you are selling have rudders? How about water-tight hatches for storage?


----------



## ravi (Jul 8, 2005)

*kayak*

already sold?  anyone have a kayak for sale?


----------



## jdleclerc (Jul 17, 2005)

*The acadia is gone.*

The acadia is gone, but the yellow boat still longs for a new home.  It has been displaced and is quite jealous.  Judy


----------



## jdleclerc (Jul 17, 2005)

*oh yeah*

no rudder.  Yes to water tight hatches.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 18, 2005)

*re: kayaks.....*

..Am just at the point where I can't buy a boat this summer  :-? , too bad...those are very humane prices Judy!  8)


----------



## jdleclerc (Jul 19, 2005)

*kayak*



> 8) Still for sale!  This is great weather for kayaking!!


----------



## sinbad (Dec 21, 2005)

*alto*

Is the alto still for sale.  I live in south florida any ideas on shipping?  Or are you up for a florida vacation?


----------

